# Rag Rug Braiding Kit



## cayenne47 (Nov 7, 2004)

Just to let you all know i have this on ebay. Thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180204835056&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=008


----------

